# Wanted: 16" Fiat Ducato steel wheel



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Anyone got a spare steel wheel lying around that you want to get rid of?

Don't need a tyre.

Must be 16", I think the wheels were all the same from about 2006 on.

Richard


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try a breakers yard,possibly a commercial breaker.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I have tried one of the local breakers, waiting to hear back from them. Can't think of a commercial breaker in Dorset though.

Richard


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...Ducato&hash=item236fed57d8:g:s-UAAOSwNNxWFPhz

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/FIAT-DUCA...Ducato&hash=item4b13a29093:g:6M0AAOSw4YdYx9~g


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, I have seen those on eBay, but they're quite expensive as they come with a reasonable treaded tyre which I don't need.

I thought I might find one for £10 to £20, but if nothing comes up might have to go with that new one.

Richard


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

RichardD said:


> I have tried one of the local breakers, waiting to hear back from them. Can't think of a commercial breaker in Dorset though.
> 
> Richard


https://www.yell.com/biz/avon-forrest-commercial-breakers-ferndown-8114950/


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Charlie, had nothing back from the local breaker so will give your link a go, thanks.

Richard


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

RichardD said:


> Hi Charlie, had nothing back from the local breaker so will give your link a go, thanks.
> 
> Richard


Happy to help. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

Make sure you check the bolts PCD as there are two sizes.

I bought a steel spare although I have 16 inch alloys and put on a Michelin Agilis Camping tyre.

Steve


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought all the 16" wheels were 5 x 130 PCD, have not seen any other size offered when searching for alloy wheels.

What do you think the other PCD is?

Richard


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

From memory it is 5x113, only available on newer vans from around 2016. It is the same PCD as the standard 15" wheels.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Just done some googling and it depends whether it's the standard Ducato chassis or the Maxi version.

The standard Ducato runs 15 and 16" wheels with 5 x 118 PCDs and the Maxi runs only 16" with 5 x 130 PCD.

I'm after a spare 16" steel wheel so that I can replace the current alloys on my Rapido so that I can use on our new van, but I need to establish which chassis is being used. I guess as we have to trade down to a lighter van then it will be a standard Ducato chassis and therefore my current alloys won't fit. Aagghhhhhh!!!!!

Richard


----------

